

We all love RVM! - NeX

Let's give Wayne a big hug! C'mon he deserves the recognition.
======
dwaite
Even if Wayne decides not to work on RVM anymore, he deserves huge kudos for
what he has helped create.

------
jkreeftmeijer
_hug!_

Thanks for your awesome work, Wayne. :)

------
jbarreneche
HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUG! :D

------
jmrepetti
Un abrazo grande! Buen trabajo.

------
sboolean
thanks for the awesomeness of rvm wayne! here is my enormous HUGGGG!

------
uncleale
humungus Hug for you Wayne !

------
etagwerker
Hug!

------
coreypurcell
Hug!

